# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Sò sốt kem cay

## ducbkv

Sò sốt kem cay
Món này có thể chế biến với nhiều loại thịt như: thịt bò, tôm, thịt gà hoặc thịt heo. 

Tùy từng loại thịt mà bạn có thể điều chỉnh thời gian hợp lý. Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng pho mát thay kem để chế biến món này. 

Thành phần: 

- 2 muỗng canh dầu ô liu 

- 1 túi sò biển đóng gói 

- 1 hoặc 2 quả ớt chuông chín, thái lát 

- 1 củ hành tây thái lát 

- ¼ chén rượu vang trắng 

- 1 chén pho mát hoặc kem mềm 

- ½ chén nước luộc rau 

- Muối 

- 1 muỗng canh rau mùi tây tươi thái nhỏ 

Thực hiện : 

- Bỏ sò ra bát. Đun nóng chảo với dầu ăn, cho sò vào xào, cố gắng để chúng không bắt dính vào nhau. Sau đó lật sò lại cho chín đều và bỏ vào bát 

- Trong chảo, cho một muỗng canh dầu vào và bật nhiệt cao. Thêm hạt tiêu và hành củ vào xào khoảng 2 phút cho đến khi mềm 

- Đổ rượu vang đun sôi trong vòng 1 phút. Trộn kem hoặc pho mát, muối, hạt tiêu vào. Đun sôi và khuấy đều cho đến khi hỗn hợp ngấm đều sánh 

- Cho sò vào chảo cùng với nước xốt. Nấu trong vòng 1 phút, tắt lửa và cho mùi tây vào cho thơm 

Dùng ngay món này với cơm sẽ ngon lắm đấy! 

Chúc các bạn ngon miệng ! mon ngon moi ngay

----------

